# What do you all have on your personal vehicles



## emtbuff (Feb 27, 2005)

Just thought i would start a discussion with what everyone has on their vehicles for EMS or Fire related.  And if you have a reason for it or just because.


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay I have EMS plates on my car.  Other than that I just have my first aid kit in the trunk.  



What about the rest of you.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 27, 2005)

Fire Fighter tags on my pickup cause I can and we have FF parking only in places. A Rural Metro sticker in the back window so the area cops dont give me a speeding ticket...  :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmm... I'm taking mental stock since I'm on a business trip and don't have my car with me...

On the front I have an Eaton's Neck FD metal license plate hanging from the bottom of my NY plate, and a Commack Volunteer Ambulance Corps metal plate above my NY plate.  I then have a blue light for FD response, and I was recently given a green light for ambulance corps response (although I haven't put it in yet).  I have a couple pairs of gloves in my console.  In the trunk I have my FD gear, O2, and BLS tech bag for FD business.  I also have my coveralls and a small first aid bag for ambulance corps business.  I then have a FF/EMT sticker on the back window, and one each of the emblems for the FD and the Corps.

Sounds like a lot, but when you look at my car it's not that bad.  But then again, 1/3 of my trunk is always full.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2005)

Let's see here (Warning: Gonna be a long post):

*Stickers:*
  Department sticker in rear window (lower left)
  EMT/Firefighter sticker in rear window (above center brake light)
  FF Calvin urinating on fire in rear window (lower right)
  Remeber 09/11 with American Flag in left rear vent window
  IAAI Member in left rear vent window
  NREMT in right rear vent window
  NAEMT in right rear vent window
  IEMSA in right rear vent window
  WA EMT in right rear vent window
*Communications:*
  Bag phone mounted in vehicle
  Kenwood TK-706G 128 channel mobile radio
  Radio Shack Pro-2067 500 channel, 800MHz Trunk Tracking Scanner
  Three additional visible antennas and one hidden
*Lights (currently all amber unless noted)*
  Clear side handle spotlight (driver's side)
  Whelen Flatlighter Strobes (Front passenger visor)
  Clear corner strobes powered by 6 head, 90W power supply from Whelen
  Whelen Dash Misers x2 (upper rear window, left and right side)
  Multi pattern headlight flasher
  Taillight flasher
*Jump Kit
Jump Suit
Two emergency blankets
Portable compressor
Flak Jacket
Spare coat and gloves*

The rest of what I have is not fire/EMS related.  Most of what I have installed, I installed at my previous department but am not allowed to use them where I'm at now.  I've removed the back seat and cage that I had installed for my dogs (well, the upper half anyway).  I've also tinted the rear windows to the maximum amount allowed to cut down the profile of the installed lights.  They still work just fine when turned on, but when they're off you have to know what you're looking for to see them.

Oh yeah, I drive an all white Chevy Caprice.  (It's no wonder nobody wants to pass me on the interstate.   )


----------



## Summit (Feb 28, 2005)

(Long post)

ON MY CAR:

I have a MRA sticker (Mountain Rescue Association) and a sticker of my SAR team on my car. (I also have a Gadsen Flag (Don't Tred on Me) and an American Flag)

*NOT* ON MY CAR:

I have not yet to put a sticker for my ambulance service on yet or a metal water rescue overplate on I might do that at some point. I might add a DAN (divers alert network) sticker on. 

NO LIGHTS (they won't let us here). This sucks as I am 15min minimum from the closest trailheads and passes where we get SAR calls and 15 minutes from the rescue barns. Some of the SAR calls are 70 minutes away! My average drive is probably 25 miles and slow drivers on mountain roads make it significantly longer.

---

IN MY CAR

In my car I pretty much only have a couple pair of gloves, some alchohol swabs, tape, 4x4s, and bandaids. Food, clothing, flashlights, water of course... I do have flagging and 10x50 binocs, and my backcountry/SAR pack which has my wilderness medkit.

---

IN MY PACK

Wilderness medkit + Other gear:

*Winter Med Kit (~1lb):*

General/splinting:
Pocket Mask
Hand warmers
Sam Splint
2x Elastic wrap
550 cord
Crevat
Various improvisable splinting material
Tourniquet

Bandaging:
Cloth Tape
Transpore Tape
Duct Tape (LOTS)
2 4x4s
Roller gauze
Various bandaids various sizes (including butterflies)

Meds (packets or packed):
Alchohol prep pads
3-antibiotic ointment
Eyedrops
Naproxen (I love Aleve)
Ibuprofen (reccomended for frostbite)
ASA
Multivitamins
Sulfameth antibiotics
Antidiahreal
Benadryl
Caffiene
Burn gel

*Additional gear:*
Extendable 3' shovel with 1' Al blade /w multipurpose saw in handle
SOS F1-ND Avalanche beacon
260cm Carbon Fiber avalanche probe (also a snowscience kit and altimeter)

3 locking caribiners
2 Emergency blankets
Headlamp, Compass (/w clineometer), GPS, maps, extra Clothes/Food/Water/Purification/metal wire/multitool/knife/tweezers/3 ways to make fire/extrabatteries/clear goggles/flagging/etc etc etc

Cell Phone
5W 4-band HAM HT (Works as a scanner and there are autopatches and open linked repeaters around here and in an emergency it can do public safety channels (in an emergency only))

To add:
1" tubular webbing various lengths
30m 7mm dynamic
More Crevats
NPA adjustable + lube
2x OPA (general sizes)
More 4x4s
Abd pad
Vaseline gauze
Coban (most usefull stuff ever) to replace the elastic wraps
ACS
Military Pressure Dressing
ActCel 4x4

Summer changes:
A lot more 4x4s + irrigation syringe, lightweight harness, folding saw, remove avalanche gear


----------



## MMiz (Feb 28, 2005)

In my car I carry a Galls/ Dyna Med® BLS Kit - Link

That's it.  No stickers


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 28, 2005)

Amkus tool, booster tank, skid unit, 5000' LDH, 75' LTI Ladder, trauma center, heliport...    

I like my vehicles to be neat, clean and free of clutter. One bag in the way back of "Whacker One" has my bunker gear, another has my extrication jumpsuit, and finally I have a small blue iron-duck ultra pack. I also carry a plastic pouch w/ FCDA disaster blanket. These were distributed by our company for winter emergencies b/c they are so heavy and warm.

I carry in the trauma pack a variety of small but useful items including; adjustable collar, 4x4's, 2x2's, 2"-3"-4"-6" Bandage Rolls, 10x30" Multi-Trauma Dressings, 5x9's, 8x10's, scissors, OPA's, Adult BVM w/ assorted masks, penlight, notebook & pen, gloves, goggles, several tubes of glucose, SAM Splint, 2 & 3" Tape, vomit bag and other small things.

No specialty plates, stickers, lights, etc., on any of my vehicles. I do have a dash light that I use when parking along the road. But it usually resides in the center console.


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 28 2005, 08:03 AM
> * Amkus tool, booster tank, skid unit, 5000' LDH, 75' LTI Ladder, trauma center, heliport...
> *


 The sad part is I actually belived the first 2


I don't have a car. My parents' both have EWVFA (my FD) on the front of the cars, and my mom's has my "cute little 10 minute" bag - see skate medic for contents list....

Mine will have blue lights - Wheelen Responder 2, varius ham radio stuff, and my Big Galls Bag.

Jon


----------



## Margaritaville (Feb 28, 2005)

You all crack me up.

On my vehicle i have FF/PM tags. Thats it! In my vehicle - a first aid kit. Mostly for when the kids go camping.

Now I am convinced .. I am totally boring and unexciting!!!!

OH, but I have a flashlight.


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Feb 28 2005, 05:53 PM
> * OH, but I have a flashlight. *


 h, but do you have a streamlight Stinger? How about a SL-20? Mag Charger???


If not, then you are well, not a Blue, oops, I mean a whacker  


Jon


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 28, 2005)

other than those of you who carry equipment FOR work, why do you want to carry more than a first aid kit?


Out of morbid curiousity, all these stickers, what exactly is the point? (I am not talking about a single decal for each organization one is actually a member of)other than providing a good laugh to the majority of the providers anb blocking the drivers view, is there a higher purpose served?

Lights, whats the general consensus on lights? My opinion, one blue light for a ff, none for anyone else. Most old timers dont even run their blue light anymore. I personally dont think any care not officially designated as an emergency vehicleshould have more lights than a police cruiser. I would like to see limitations placed on no emergency vehicles from a federal standpoint, with felony repercussions. In todays society, there is too much Emergency services impersonation (PD) and that would help to eliminte much of it.

My county, thank got has an ordinance that does not allow EMS to run lights in their personal vehicles, and I truly believe that saves lives.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 28, 2005)

I did not know we were talking about all emergency equipment as well... I also have front turn signal and headlight stobes, tail light strobes, traffic backers, front multiflash wig wags, hideaway white and red dash light, and a steady burn red in the back left window. I only carry a couple pairs of gloves, and my CPR mask other than my ears and BP cuff.


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 28 2005, 09:37 PM
> * and a steady burn red in the back left window. *


 What is the point of this? I am an East Coast boy - I don't know this tradition.

Jon


----------



## medic03 (Mar 1, 2005)

i carry NOTHING!  i might have a pair of gloves somewhere in my rig and maybe a 20g iv cath somewhere that I might have thrown out of my pocket after a shift one day, but that's all   B)


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't have anything... yet.

You can bet once I pass the NR I will be gettin some stickers tho.     Seems like everyone here where I live has stickers all over their car/truck/suv whether they are PD, Fire, EMT, or Medic.  It's pretty cool.  I look forward to earning my badge of honor.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 1, 2005)

I've got a California State Firefighters Association (CSFA) decal and an NAEMT decal in the lower left corner of my rear window. Most every FF who's a member of CSFA has one of these decals on their vehicle...its a red fire helmet with the letters CSFA in the middle in yellow, and underneath it has your department name.  I also decal of a kneeling FF decal in the right corner. I used to have a maltese cross with the department name and station number in the middle, but I took it off because I thought it was too showy and it blocked my view out the rear window.

I have the California firefighter license plates, which have the Backdraft movie poster photo of Kurt Russel walking out of the flames on the left next to the tag number and say "Firefigther" across the bottom. Mine're personallized and read "FF CAG" (Firefighter and my initials).

I don't really carry much in the way of EMS equipment. I have a small jump bag that I use in case I'm the first on-scene before our ambulance...happened last week when we had a call 2 houses up from me. It really just has gloves, a steth and BP cuff, a BVM and OP airways, trauma shears, a penlight and some trauma dressings in it, plus a pen and pad to write notes on. 

Other than that, I have a charger for my Minitor pager and a rechargeable Streamlight SL-20X flashlight. 

I do carry some fire-related stuff in the bed (have a hard tonneau cover). I have my wildland striketeam bag, which has clothes and a sleeping bag in it and doubles as my disaster supplies. I also keep a spare brush coat and jacket to put on over street clothes if there's a med call. And, I usually carry my turnout gear because its faster to grab it out of the back and run into the station than it is to go into the station to my locker and then back to the engine. 

When its rainy, I usally through my rain suit and a pair of old rubber turnout boots in too.


----------



## Firechic (Mar 1, 2005)

IAFF sticker & a pocket mask in the glove box. 
That's all I have.


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2005)

I carry a CPR mask and gloves in my backpack (the one that is always with me  - all my school stuff in there) as well as my flashlight (Streamlight Stinger) and my stethascope.

Jon


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 1, 2005)

OH! I forgot, I have my scope and one of those "cpr shields" on a key chain.  Does that count?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 1, 2005)

Emergency Equipment: Whacker of all whackers
I was at the state whacker convention "Lancaster Co. Fire Expo". This guy pulls in next to us w/ a hummer. It's red w/ white letters "WHACKER" on the sides, red, blue, white, green, amber lights all over it. He has this HUGE siren mounted mid-roof w/ it's own steel frame to keep it from denting the fiberglass roof. He said it's too loud to run while your in the vehicle, he doesn't see how they ran it on a fire engine.

I ask "Did you actually see it on a fire truck? B/c I don't think that's where it came from". Nope, he bought it at the Navy Ship Yards in NYC. Exactly... It was a "Federal Model A", it's not supposed to be on a vehicle, it's an air-raid siren. Like the kind that would be on top of a fire house. He should have known that when he needed EIGHT boat batteries to run it for ten seconds. 

The back also had a 50gal blue drum in a steel frame w/ electric sump pump attached, another battery for that, and a reel a 3/4" hose w/ smooth bore nozzle. On the side was an area built up w/ another steel frame (he turned out to be a hobby welder) several trauma kits under the frame and a stokes basket w/ backboard mounted on top. Had another welded box for a long "H" cylinder and a set up attached to a pole that was some sort of home-made piped oxygen system. He said he uses it as a forest fire warden. He can fight small fires, and transport a patient from the fire line... 

He drove from Maine to buy "toys" at the PA fire expo.

Now that is a dedicated whacker...


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 1, 2005)

Blue we need to think up a new name for you and your kind...Whacker just isn't enough for you.   



I don't care for bumper stickers but I'm going to find the one that reads "My other car is an ambulance"


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 1, 2005)

One of our ambulances has a license plate on the front that says "We started with cadillacs, now we drive fords, what next a chevy?"

I mean think about it, most people move up to a caddy... We move up to a ford. 

Now British countries know what their doing! Started with fords and chevy's, now they drive BMW's, VW's and Mercedes-Benz...


----------



## Phridae (Mar 2, 2005)

I have just a small first aid kit.  Just some band-aids and maybe 3 2x2's. Yep....
I do have a flashlight and 2 screw drives. (I just got new plates, which are not ems plates. Too much money) I dont have a light. ($$).....(I dont have a job)
Usually I have a pair of gloves either in my purse, or in a jacket pocket. (Though most of the time they get used for house-hold tasks, such as cleaning the cat box)

I do have a jump bag. It was my mothers. She quit rescue back in '97 or something. Just about everything was expired. Our squad stocks everyones bag. I was told I didn't need one because there's really nothing I'm going to do for someone until the medic arrives.    :angry:  I won't get started on that issue....yet.


----------



## Jon (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 1 2005, 11:52 PM
> * One of our ambulances has a license plate on the front that says "We started with cadillacs, now we drive fords, what next a chevy?"
> 
> I mean think about it, most people move up to a caddy... We move up to a ford.
> ...


 PARescueEMT's work has a Mercedes. Well, it is braded Freight-Shaker, but it is a mercedes.


Jon


----------



## daemonicusxx (Mar 2, 2005)

I usually carry a few gloves, a small BLS kit (4x4's & bandaids) theres also ASA in it but i usually only use that for me, when i have a headache. i have a TDH sticker and an NREMT sticker. i also just got the state EMS plates. the point of the stickers i think is just to avoid getting tickets, and i guess identifying yourself as medical personell comes in second. got a 3-cell mag in there too. i have to say though, i have used every piece of equipment i carry in my car at least once. so its not like i carry anything i dont need.


----------



## Margaritaville (Mar 5, 2005)

MedicStudentJohn,

My flashlight is plastic and from Walmart. And my kids keep stealing the batteries for thier CD players.

Sorry guys - guess I am hopeless. 

I did find dental floss in the glove box, though. If I were Macgyver I guess I could make a stretcher out of it! LOL

For all you true whackers - If I ever need you, please feel free to stop and render assistance, cause I am pretty sure my cell phone battery won't be working either.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Mar 5 2005, 06:32 PM
> * cause I am pretty sure my cell phone battery won't be working either.
> *


 LOL :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 6, 2005)

> *cause I am pretty sure my cell phone battery won't be working either.
> *




You shouldn't need one.. If you were Macgyver you would make a telephone out of the dental floss, a gum wraper that you find along side the road and the parts of the flash light. Then you would proceed to build a distress fire using the flash light lens, thus summoning the fire department. Then you could just hitch a ride with them, or convince them you are Macgyver by trying to make a phone call with your dental floss telephone, and they call an ambulance to tx you to the nearest mental health facility.


----------



## Jon (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 6 2005, 01:04 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ROFLMAO :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Margaritaville (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks guys - for  the ride to the "Nut Hut".

Better yet, 

I think I'll keep a skirt handy so I can be sure and show a little leg. Guaranteed Ride! (just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!)

I just realized this... I have a 40 minute ride home from work through the Marsh. Houses are pretty spread apart, and its cold weather - Maybe a cell phone charger would be a good purchase today.

Thanks to all you Whackers - who made me think for a few minutes about this!

I don't think I would like to be stranded and cold - blue is not my color!


----------



## possum (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daemonicusxx_@Mar 2 2005, 08:35 PM
> * I usually carry a few gloves, a small BLS kit (4x4's & bandaids) theres also ASA in it but i usually only use that for me, when i have a headache. i have a TDH sticker and an NREMT sticker. i also just got the state EMS plates. the point of the stickers i think is just to avoid getting tickets, and i guess identifying yourself as medical personell comes in second. got a 3-cell mag in there too. i have to say though, i have used every piece of equipment i carry in my car at least once. so its not like i carry anything i dont need. *


 I DO TO HAVE A SQUAD STICKER IM MY BACK WINDOW BUT I HAVE A 6 CELL MAGLIGHT.  I HAVE ALOT OF PULL IN MY OWN  MY BROTHER IS ON THE   TOWN COUNCIL, MY MOTHER IS THE TOWN BOOKKEEPER AND MY FATHER IS THE PARK & REC. DRICTOR. THAT THE TRUTH. OHTER TOWNS IT DOES HELP.

  POSSUM 375


----------



## Jon (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by possum_@Apr 10 2005, 03:18 PM
> * BUT I HAVE A 6 CELL MAGLIGHT. *


 Ahh... A very handy doorbell.

Jon  

PS - Welcome


----------



## emtchicky156 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have my lights, siren, ambulance plate, jump kit w/ just about everything you would need and a bvm that's all I can think of right now


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 12, 2005)

300


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, once I get back from Oz, my next "fun" project is building a custom console for my truck. I have an '01 F-150 Supercrew, and want to build a console that extends from just under the A/C controls to the back of the front seats (the factory console is just from the front to back of the seats, and isn't very useful IMO).

I'm planning something _similar_ to this guy's console, though his goes all the way back between the back seats (I have a rear bench seat), and his is more for stereo and video game equipment. Mine is going to have:

Uniden BC780XLT scanner (just got it off eBay...will probably come while I'm Down Under)
Charger for my Minitor pager (already somewhat mounted to the existing console)
TrafficGauge, a cool little gadget that shows realtime traffic conditions for the Souther California area
Streamlight SL-20X rechargeable flashlight (sitting in the truck currently)
handsfree kit for my cellphone (sitting under my desk waiting to be installed)
mounted power inverter and both 12V and 110V outlets
cooling fan (like on a computer) to keep the electronics from overheating
some sort of storage box/armrest
additional storage pockets/shelves/something on the back for the tools I need to carry for my paying job (clipboard, tape measure, circuit tester, etc.) and possibly my trauma kit
Would love to add a real navigation system (like the Cobra Nav One) too, but not something I can afford right now. May leave some "expansion" space to add that at some point.


----------



## possum (Apr 14, 2005)

I HAVE A LITTLE APPALACHIA RESCEU SQUAD STICKER IN MY BACK WINDOW OF MY JEEP.


     POSSUM
         375


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 14, 2005)

I just added a green teardrop the Corps gave me.  Now I can switch on the blue for the FD or the green for the Corps.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 14, 2005)

red line plate in front, nremt sticker right above the vin tag, red line sticker, nremt sticker and ma emt sticker on back glass

lights were done througly, but lo-pro . one r/r led light above r.view mirror. two a/r mounted left and right of center in back and one of the same on each side. provides adequate warning power all around without being cluttered or overly nauseating(sp?)

supplies: one galld bls jump kit. added a adj. c-collar.

thats it.


----------



## DukeCityEMT6 (Apr 27, 2005)

Well i purchased a 1994 ford crown vic it was an fbi car. I was amazed to find wig wags and tail light flasher still in the car but not connected.

I have a tomar led dash light
wig wags
2 front strobes
fed sig pa 300 siren
code 3 slick stick
2 rear strobes
and radio

i have a jump bag and a small 02 bottle. I do alot of POV response to back up the ambulance and a few first response. I had a car hit while on a scene once so that explains all the lighting 

EMS decal in rear window, Took fire plate due to runing with EMS and Fire, didnt want people to complain.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 16, 2005)

I just updated my mobile whacker wagon.. which is what I'm calling my POV now.

I'll have to get a pic later when I try to take my DOF radio out.


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

On the back of my truck:







On the front is a 9/11 memorial license plate.






I have a Havis Shields center console that I have a switch box, CB and, a scanner.

In the Toolbox, I have a PW Foam Can with a little anitfreeze, and a first aid bag...no airway stuff anymore. 

I do have my old trauma bag fro long trips though.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 17, 2005)

I Have an IAFF sticker front and back, and a bunch of rust.


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@May 17 2005, 01:17 PM
> * I Have an IAFF sticker front and back, and a bunch of rust. *


 I've got extra rust... and bondo...


----------



## rescuejew (May 22, 2005)

ECC: Awesome memorial to our fallen brothers

As for me:  I'm a sticker girl. 
 One DCEMS (me dept) sheild
 Thin blue line (my sister is the PO-lice)
 A yellow ribbon in support of our toops
 A black ribbon for POW/MIA

Theres a BLS jumpbag in the trunk, and a couple of American flags flying from the rearview.  God bless this country and all of you


----------



## ECC (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@May 21 2005, 11:59 PM
> * ECC: Awesome memorial to our fallen brothers
> 
> *


 Thanks!

I was OTJ with FDNY EMS on 9/11...that shield is the real deal door sticker for a sedan that a friend gave to me upon my 'retirement'   

NEVER FORGET!

Stay safe!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

I bought some "Proud American EMT" ribbon magnets on eBay from some fire equipment place near Albany, Ny. I have one of those, and I have a Support our troops and POW-MIA magnet ribbons. I have a small star of life, and I have one of the PA Ambulance Assn. EMT license plates. Only a 20 dollar donation gets ya one.. Cheaper than the PA Fireman's Assn.. They want 50.

I took pics of the new whacker stuff while I was hoping my wife would call and say she was staying at her mothers for the week.   
I'll post those later.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2005)

Left to right:
Oxygen Bag:
D Cylinder w/ toggle, cylinder sleeve, bite stick, OPA's, Adult Reg-Adult Large-Infant-Child BP Cuffs, Littman Steth, Adult NAS Can, Pedi Nas Can, Adult NRB, Pedi NRB, Infant NRB, gloves, glucose, penlight, ppe kit, 1 roll kling, 1" transpore, cravat, puke bag, patient info list & pen, scissors, ring cutter.

OB Box:
OB Kit, 2 pairs of cord clamps, cord scissors, sterile gloves, sterile gown, goggles, face masks, Neonate & infant OPA's, two swaddlers, bio bag, Neonate BVM, infant BVM.

Trauma Bag:
4 Trauma dressings, 8 packs of Kerlix sponges, 2 bulky gauze rolls, 6 rolls of kling, 2 rolls of transpore, 1 roll of 3" microsorb, SAM Splint, puke bag, 2 penlights, shears, scissors, hemostatic forceps, splinter forceps, 4 cravats, curity burn dressing, cold pack, hot pack, 20 4x4's, 10 3x3's, 5 2x2's, bandaids, eye pads, non stick dressings, vaseline gauze, asherman chest seal, burn sheet, 500ml saline, 3" & 4" elastic bandages, first aid cream, tourniquets, foot/ankle air splint, mylar blanket, glucose, gloves, 5 5x9's.

Collar Bag:
(1) Pedi, (1) Pedi Adjustable, (2) Infant No Neck, (3) Short, (2) No Neck, (2) Regular, (1) Tall, (3) Adult Adjustable, (2) 15" Padded board splints, (10) Cravats

Rear, Middle
Airway Box: (1) Adult BVM, (1) Child BVM, (1) Infant BVM; (2) Child Masks, (1) Neonate Mask, (1) Ambu Suction Pump, (1) Replacement suction Bottle, (1) Demand Valve w/ Adult Mask, (9) Nasal Airways, (8) Sizes Oral Airways, (1) Bite Stick, (12) Packets KY Jelly, (1) CPR Mask valve-fits on all BVM masks, (2) rolls oxygen tubing, (2) Face Masks, (2) Goggles, (4) pairs of gloves, (1) Shears

Rear
Vehicle Trauma Bag (this is the only one I always carry with me)
(4) Trauma Dressings, (10) Kerlix Sponges 4x4, (10) Rolls of Kerlix 4", (4) 1" Transpore, (2) 3" Dermicel, BP Cuff, Sprague Steth, (1) 24FR NPA, (1) 26FR NPA, (1) 28FR NPA, (1) Adult BVM, (1) Pedi BVM, (4) Packets KY Jelly, (50) 4x4's, (25) 3x3's, (1) 1000ml Saline, (1) Burn Sheet, (2) Curity Burn Dressing, gloves, glucose, (2) cold packs, (2) SAM Splints, (6) Cravats

Orange Bag:
(2) 54" Padded Splints, (4) 34" Padded Splints, (2) 15" Padded Splints, (1) 24" FOX Splint.

I've cut down to seven bags... There used to be eleven. See, I'm a recovering whacker!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 22, 2005)

OMG, I thought my trunk was bad.  Now I feel better, LOL


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 22 2005, 10:57 PM
> * OMG, I thought my trunk was bad.  Now I feel better, LOL *


 I just put that stuff in there for the photo. There is no room in the back, it's full of bunker gear and other stuff. That's why I only carry the one little bag.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 23, 2005)

Damn.   

That's all I can say.  Damn.   :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@May 22 2005, 11:17 PM
> *  Damn.
> 
> That's all I can say.  Damn.   :lol: *


 It all sits on a shelf in the garage, I grab what I need, Usually just the Oxygen, Airway and collar bags. Since the VTK makes up for my trauma bag. 

Time for bed, the oxy is makin me really loopy again.  :mellow:  :wacko:


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

GREAT kooogily mooogily!

What, exactly, are you waiting for? The plane load of hemophiliacs to crash into the razor factory? Dont tell me you have a Yakima Ski Rack on your rig filled with backboards?!??!?!?

And what is up with the demand valve?!?!?


----------



## Jon (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 23 2005, 05:22 AM
> * GREAT kooogily mooogily!
> 
> What, exactly, are you waiting for? The plane load of hemophiliacs to crash into the razor factory? Dont tell me you have a Yakima Ski Rack on your rig filled with backboards?!??!?!? *


 Probably.

I've got a rack on my car....I have thought about it.



> *And what is up with the demand valve?!?!?*



I think that's there for me... I wanted one a while ago (now I have one) and TTLWHKR posted that just to say he's got 3 or 4....


Jon


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

You realize, of course, that IS the epitomy of whackerdom!

I once was a 'whacker' I had lightbars, strobes etc...but never ever did I have more than 3 bags (Medical, Trauma and Airway) and my turnoputs in the truck. I never ever though of getting my own backboards....you guys have it bad! 

I think it is time for Whackers-anonymous! Make the call! 1(800) WHACKER !


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 23, 2005)

My M&M Criterion had a backboard box, wouldn't stay shut.

Nope, nothing mounted on top, light bar is in a box in the garage. 

I just happen to have all the equipment.

My goal is a hare splint, and KED; I do have a wooden long board that I take w/ me when I do first aid stand by events. I'd like a plastic one now.

I've been fiddling with my box o' catalogs.. Whacker shock is setting in..  :blink:


----------



## emtwacker710 (Apr 30, 2008)

yup..bringing a thread back from the dead cause thats what I do.. anyways I have a FD plate on the front just below my regular license plate, I am planning on getting vol. FD plates then putting my squad half-plate on the front of my car, on the back I have a reflective small round sticker that says Emergency Medical Technician with a star of life in the middle, then I got a terrorist hunting permit lol and finally a custom-made reflective decal representing my FD


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Apr 30, 2008)

i have an emt sticker in my rear window and a half plate for my rs on the front i also have my nra sticker my bow hunting sticker as for inside jumpkit ballistics vest climbing gear and some other stuff


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 30, 2008)

My husband talked me out of putting a bumper sticker on my car that read... "Don't take life so seriously, its not like its permanent"


----------



## mikie (Apr 30, 2008)

Since the thread was rehashed, I guess I'll contribute...

I have a FF/EMT sticker on the read and small on on the front.  I also have a few other stickers but unrelated.  

Foam fire extinguisher (I got it at home depot I think)

I do have a 'big' first aid kit but nothing fancy:
-CPR barrier
-gloves (latex & non)
-gauze (2x2, 4x4 and one large dressing
-band aids of all sizes (a few non-latex as well)
-ace wraps
-tape
-kling roll
-SAM splint
-sterile water
-N95 mask & safety glasses (It was given to me by an old dept, so I figure I'd throw them in there)
-BP cuff (I got one for my EMT class, so I just threw it in there, but I don't usually have my 'scope with me, it's with my gear @ the firehouse)

I try not to be a whacker.  It just sits under one of my rear seats and is rarely used unless I need a bandaid.

I used to have a small bottle of baby aspirin*, it expired and I have yet to replace it.  I also sometimes have some Tylenol & Motrin (for personal / friends / family use only).  


*What are your thoughts on administering it to a person who is having chest pain, but in a non-EMS related scenario (ie- @ home, friends, family or in public (like at a park or something).  Obviously 911 or advise to go to ER too.


----------



## rmellish (Apr 30, 2008)

I've got a front plate with a star of life on it. 

And sometimes I leave my stethoscope and clipboard in the jeep between shifts.

No lights or other BS.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm, SO FAR, In my car I Have A CB Radio, Radioshack 500 Channel Trunking Scanner, Dukes Of Hazzard Horn (Yes, I got the CB after the horn), Galls Dyna-Med XTRA BLS Kit, Civil Air Patrol License Plates, EMT License Plater Covers, Set of CAP Blue BDU's w/ Boots, 24 hour and 72 hour SAR Gear. 


Thats it so far.


----------



## Jon (May 1, 2008)

I've got a State EMT patch sticker and 9/11 memorial sticker on the back of the car (very common around here). Then I've got a state EMS license plate on the back, and a squad plate on the front. I've got a standard scanner, and a Kenwood TM-V7A (for when I want to "ham it up").


----------



## Jeremy89 (May 1, 2008)

I have a NREMT sticker that I haven't put on yet.  I also carry a Radioshack scanner once in awhile.


----------



## ErinCooley (May 1, 2008)

I have some bandaids and hand santizer in the mini-van, there is a 2" star of life between the rear-view mirror and the roof of the jeep.


----------



## yowzer (May 2, 2008)

Some gloves, hand sanitizer, box of bandaids, duct tape... used to have a wacker jump kit, but my car got broken into once at a trail head, and that was the only thing stolen. Never got around to replacing it.


----------



## MAC4NH (May 2, 2008)

I have a 1st aid kit in the trunk with my work jacket & Helmet.  The back window has a NJ EMT sticker, a sticker for my hospital, a sticker for a volunteer squad that I'm no longer on (to lazy to scrape it off).  The front windshield has a hospital parking sticker.  There is a 16 year old halogen rotator blue light with a reflector on the dash.  The light gets turned on maybe twice a year.  Mostly it's to keep the PD off my case on the highway.  That's why it hasn't been replaced with a new "stealth" LED setup.


----------



## CENTXEMT (May 2, 2008)

I have basic first aid supplies and my bp cuff from class, and my stethoscope is in there as well so my kids can't get a hold of it.


----------



## emtsteve87 (May 3, 2008)

Blue light on top
Green dash light
NYS EMT-B Sticker on windshield
Star of Life decal on bed door
Star of Life and Cadaceus with my two vollie squad's names above and below decal on back window

First Aid kit
C-Collar
Extrication gloves
Flashlight 
Window punch/seatbelt cutter
Roadside Emergency Kit
Flares
Road Triangle
Fire Extinguiser


all that in a little white ford ranger


----------



## LE-EMT (May 4, 2008)

Holy god you people are insane.  I am not gonna get started on the liability of having all that crap in your POV's.  What I will say is Blow past me doing anything more then 10 over the speed limit and your truck says EMT or fire on it lighted or not Your getting pulled over.  I understand that you all are serious about your jobs and all that but You are more of a danger screaming down the road to some call then the marked unit running lights and sirens.   Just because you are EMS/Fire Personal doesn't give you the right to break the law.  Just because you are running code 3 doesn't mean that you aren't subject to the same laws that apply to civilians.  If you aren't on duty then you don't need to respond and if you are on call you need to take your behind to the station and grab a marked unit.  The only reason I can see to light your ride is if you approach an MVA in the middle of now where and you are the first on scene.  Light your ride so that people see there is something going on and help is on scene.  Other then that don't let me catch you weaving threw traffic running code 3 in your POV.   On that note I will say thank you to those men and women who do respond off duty to MVA's on the side of the road.  You have saved my life more then once.

But on that note my POV is my patrol car..... Yeah I had to kiss some brass to work that.  I would love to show you all some pics but well its unmarked and I would like to keep it that way.......  
Basics.  
Laptop mount with air card.  MDT mount 
custom built console with all my comms.  radio and scanner, blue tooth set up, nextel set up. lighted out the wahzoo.  Limo tint all the way around No stickers. Shot gun mount, M4 Mount, tack vest in the back, Entry gear, 2 ammo cans 40 cal 12 gauge and, 223, 3-4 flashlights all on chargers, box of nitrile gloves  some where, I don't transport so no cage, and a bunch of other crap that I never use but keep on hand.


----------



## mikie (May 4, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> Shot gun mount, M4 Mount, tack vest in the back, Entry gear, 2 ammo cans 40 cal 12 gauge and, 223,



Sounds like all the tools you need for a POV!


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 4, 2008)

Funny reading this thread. My car (that I drive everyday) Two small decals each for the company I work for. Again so the cops hopefully go lighter on me when pulled over. I hear the do.

I have in the car hand sanitizer, no kit of any kind. We are aloud to run blue lights but I don't have any however there is a bar in the basement to go on my full size van sometime this summer, price was right (free) and it wouldn't be over sized and look silly on my van.

Nothing else with me, might be a roll of tape in my glove box from work but nothing else. Just don't have a desire to carry a ton of stuff. Back in the day I had it all but those were years ago.


WAIT!!!!! I'm sorry I had to come back and edit... I have my gear bag in the trunk this carries my rescue bunker gear that I have to hand carry to the truck at the start of each shift. Each shift I do we load and unload our gear so if we have a rescue call we have it with us. Forgot all about it. 
To me it is just like taking a briefcase to work. I didn't even think about it.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 4, 2008)

the only stuff in my truck is essentially only there becuase i dont have anywhere to put it. my jumpkit and my tech rescue gear. thats it.

ive had it all. lights, siren, radios/scanner. the works. then i grew up, realized that it was all pretty much useless, increased my personal liability, made me look foolish and out it all came. 

i think whackerism is kind of a right of passage. everybody goes through it and its a good way to seperate from the professionals from the hobbyists.

the only thing that outwardly seperates my truck from any other is my national sticker that i keep forgetting to scrape off.


----------



## firecoins (May 4, 2008)

I have an engine in my vehicle.  Otherwise it pretty much just sits there....


----------



## medicinthemaking (May 5, 2008)

*I'm thinking I may be useless...*

Wow...I'm beginning to think that I would be useless outside of work. This is all I have...

-Personalized license plate SAVNLVS
-I have a couple pairs of gloves in my glove box
-Pocket mask in the console
-Stethoscope and BP cuff


----------



## rmellish (May 6, 2008)

medicinthemaking said:


> Wow...I'm beginning to think that I would be useless outside of work.



Want to be a big hero? Then carry a cell phone to call the units on duty.

As long as you call, you won't be useless.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 6, 2008)

rmellish said:


> Want to be a big hero? Then carry a cell phone to call the units on duty.
> 
> As long as you call, you won't be useless.



*
BINGO......*
B)


----------



## BossyCow (May 6, 2008)

medicinthemaking said:


> Wow...I'm beginning to think that I would be useless outside of work. This is all I have...
> 
> -Personalized license plate SAVNLVS
> -I have a couple pairs of gloves in my glove box
> ...



Gloves in a glove box????  That's just sick and wrong!!!!


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 9, 2009)

On my car:
Blue SOL Decale over the Third Brake Light

In my Trunk:
BLS Kit
ABC Fire extingusher
Tools for Flats, and any other vehicle emergencies
Reflective Triangles for flats, and other things
Refelctive Vest, so I can be seen.....hopfully 

In the passanger compartment:
All hazards/wather radio
Nextel cradle charger
Long neck map light
small first aid kit, for the kids
HT1000 moble charger

No lights, or sirens, but I do drive an all white 2004 Dodge Intrepid Police Packege, it still has two attenas attached, and the black spotlight, so I usally dont get hasselled much, but people to go about 10 to 15 under the limit when I am behine them.....pain in the @$$ when I have to go some where and I'm late.


----------



## eynonqrs (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a federal signal highlighter light bar.

For my radio a Motorola Spectra VHF mobile [my own]. Vertex VHF portable [company issued.]

I have a jumpkit, lots of goodies including C-Collars. No oxygen though.


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 21, 2009)

I've got some hand sanitizer. After nearly having my car towed from the lot the other day, I'm also going to add a department sticker. 

If I have my bag for work, I also have a blanket, a stethoscope, a sharpie, some pens, a flashlight, a penlight, some gloves, and my uniform stuff.


----------



## imurphy (Dec 21, 2009)

I have my steth in my car. Spare uniform. 

Em. That's pretty much it. No decals. Nothing to identify my car.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 22, 2009)

a copy of Sherlock Holmes stories.  Something to entertain me.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 22, 2009)

in my vehicle, i have a rain jacket, some CD's clothes, a towel, and some books


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 22, 2009)

This thread has had more resurrections than Michael Myers...


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 22, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> This thread has had more resurrections than Michael Myers...



LOL +1

I have a shoulder bag that i keep with a few first aid items

and then a larger trauma bag that I keep in my car and one that was issued by the county


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 22, 2009)

A charger for my cell phone.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 22, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> A charger for my cell phone.



I keep my cell phone charger in my work bag, along with other essentials such as extra socks, my wallet, laptop, DVDs, $20 emergency money, clipboard, GPS and jolly ranchers.

In my actual car I keep my bag (sans laptop), head phones to listen to pandora while driving and currently a stuffed santa claus who rides shot gun.


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 22, 2009)

License plates, registration sticker, town sticker, and hospital parking sticker on windshield.  Pocket mask & gloves in glove box.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a small squad sticker on one of my windows.  If I'm on my way to or from a camping trip, or haven't bothered to unpack, I have my first aid kit.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Dec 23, 2009)

My stuff is fairly simple. I have my first aid kit, flares, my dept. radio and mechanical supplies (duct tape, wire ties, toolkit, etc.). Oh, I almost forgot my EMS uniform and jacket and my fireman's pants and jacket. Not much, it all fits into a box about 18 inches on all 3 dimensions. CPR guidelines in glove box and advanced AED manual under seat.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 23, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> My stuff is fairly simple. I have my first aid kit, flares, my dept. radio and mechanical supplies (duct tape, wire ties, toolkit, etc.). Oh, I almost forgot my EMS uniform and jacket and my fireman's pants and jacket. Not much, it all fits into a box about 18 inches on all 3 dimensions. CPR guidelines in glove box and advanced AED manual under seat.



what use does all your "equiptment" serve you? Do you need CPR and/or AED instructions in an emergency?:unsure:


----------



## paramedichopeful (Dec 23, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> what use does all your "equiptment" serve you? Do you need CPR and/or AED instructions in an emergency?:unsure:



Well I just moved 2 months ago and now I live outside of town where when it rains the roads all turn to mud and if it gets windy you're gonna have a tree down somewhere, most of the time it lands someplace inconvenient. So I usually go on out and at least secure the scene and update the en-route crew as to what's going on. Or if they are taking forever (which they always do) I might do a quick assessment and CPR/ aid if necessary. I just have my guidebooks to entertain me. It's a way to kill time when you're 20 minutes early somewhere and nothing worth a crap is on the radio. And I've used everything I have at least once (1 assault, 7 10-50's and countless minor accidents). You never know what's gonna happen in the country.


----------



## CAOX3 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I keep my cell phone charger in my work bag, along with other essentials such as extra socks, my wallet, laptop, DVDs, $20 emergency money, clipboard, GPS and jolly ranchers.
> 
> In my actual car I keep my bag (sans laptop), head phones to listen to pandora while driving and currently a stuffed santa claus who rides shot gun.



Pandora and a stuffed santa........Cool


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 29, 2009)

All I have is my garmin base model gps, my 20$ galls magnetic blue strobe, my bunker gear, some latex free gloves, a bic pen in the cup holder and my wits.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 29, 2009)

I have FF license plates, a department sticker, and an IAFF sticker.  There is a sleeping bag tossed in the back, and then all of the stuff you would have in your car if you have younger kids - booster seat, toys, hand wipes, etc.  Also a few CDs, some ink pens and my charger for my phone.  That's pretty much it.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 29, 2009)

*great. now i have to admit mine.*

ok. somewhat recovering whacker... the stuffs still around, just not getting replaced when it breaks/expires.

1998 Dodge Dakota SXT 4x4 Lifted 2in from stock on somewhat aggressive tires. red/silver
1990's Federal Signal JetSonic Lightbar (amber) <Mounted by Whelen Mounts, with a code3 Mastercom controlling it.
Rear floodlights under the bed.
Galaxy DX44V CB, Wilson 5000 Magbase.
Ferno BLS Kit (as built by them, missing stuff that expired since i bought it in 07
3reflective vests, 2 reflective waterproof jackets.
Tow Strap.
Jumper Cables
Lavender Nitrile Gloves
2in reflective Star of life on all four sides(fading slowly) center of bugflector, Tailgate, and above door handles.
Red/Whisilverte reflective tape on front/rear bumpers/ inside door frames
600W Puresine inverter.
4D Maglight

Temporarily in bed of truck
1991 Full size Coke Vending machine. (free, thought it would be cool to put in garage next to welder/toolbox...

Stuff i have removed
2 E cylinders.
Bearcat Scanner 800mhz
HT1000 Moble charger
C-Spine Bag.
4 -25lb Co2 Extinguishers
backboard
KED
GE Responder 1250
box of 100 Mag. flares (locked in pelican box in bed, NOT INSIDE CAB)


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't have my own car, but when I travel I carry a cell phone.  That's it.  Soon I'm going to buy a keychain CPR mask with gloves, but it's stopping at that (unless I'm traveling to/from work obviously).


----------



## firecoins (Dec 30, 2009)

I keep an ambulance or 4 at the station that I can pick up in an emergency.


----------



## HasTy (Dec 30, 2009)

I have one BLS Jump Bag due to my rural location other than that I have a Cell Phone and  a fire extinguisher....thats about it.....


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel cheated!

I've got no lights, no stickers, no decals, no 'special plates'....and the only time I have any medical supplies in my vehicle is when a friend calls me and needs me to 'check something out for me'......*hangs his head in shame*


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 30, 2009)

A pair of gloves, and a cell phone.


----------



## reaper (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe you should clean your cellphone?


----------



## nomofica (Dec 30, 2009)

Cellphone. 

Sometimes a CPR mask, a small first aid kit or the rare occasion my steth/bp cuff  when i'm headed to work or a volly event.


----------



## scottyb (Dec 30, 2009)

On the vehicle:

Ambulance Service plate on front
Star of life sticker in back window

In vehicle:
First Aid kit
Green Star Mini-Phantom Max LED
Flashlight


----------



## karaya (Dec 30, 2009)

On: Nutten

In: Just a whole bunch of camera gear.


----------



## Cory (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm surprised how many people don't carry a small CPR mask of some kind...


----------



## firecoins (Dec 31, 2009)

Cory said:


> I'm surprised how many people don't carry a small CPR mask of some kind...



cpr is all compressions now.:glare:


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 31, 2009)

firecoins said:


> cpr is all compressions now.:glare:



unless you have a BVM or pocket mask... yes


----------



## nomofica (Dec 31, 2009)

The only person I'll ever immediately do mouth-to-mouth CPR on is my girlfriend; I'm even a bit iffy about doing it with my immediate family, but if, given the situation, I would still most likely do it. Even more iffy about my lifelong friends.

Other than that group of people in my life, I will never do mouth-to-mouth. Compression-only will have to do until something with a pocket mast happens to arrive before EMS.


----------



## Cory (Dec 31, 2009)

nomofica said:


> The only person I'll ever immediately do mouth-to-mouth CPR on is my girlfriend; I'm even a bit iffy about doing it with my immediate family, but if, given the situation, I would still most likely do it. Even more iffy about my lifelong friends.
> 
> Other than that group of people in my life, I will never do mouth-to-mouth. Compression-only will have to do until something with a pocket mast happens to arrive before EMS.



...but that person could be you, why would you even take the risk? My instructor gave me a mask, and then I got one from work too, so I just have them stashed around different in places. This is one thing where I would rather be safe than sorry, and call me a whacker if you want but we're talking about a small mask.


----------



## FLEMTP (Jan 2, 2010)

I have an IAFF sticker and a State of Florida paramedic sticker and thats about it. I keep a BVM in my cargo area and a few pairs of gloves in the center console. I keep my dept issued gear bag in the cargo area too, but that's usually just used for work. They give us our traffic safety vest, raingear, extrication helmet and jacket, and a level C hazmat suit and gas mask and thats all what we keep in our gear bag.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 2, 2010)

Cory said:


> ...but that person could be you, why would you even take the risk? My instructor gave me a mask, and then I got one from work too, so I just have them stashed around different in places. This is one thing where I would rather be safe than sorry, and call me a whacker if you want but we're talking about a small mask.




Did I really type "something with a pocket mast"? Wow... Aha:blush:

Anyways, I never said carrying a pocket mask is a whacker thing to do. I don't carry mine everywhere because it is simply just too big to carry in all practicality. It's basically the exact same type of mask as you'd find on an BVM, but instead of the bag it has a 1-way valve for rescue breaths.

Yes, if I had a smaller mask I'd probably have it on me more often than this one, but I'm not about to go out and grab one just because. I've never needed the one I already have yet - any time I've needed to provide rescue breaths it was done while on the job with a BVM and an ALS unit en route to intercept.


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Jan 7, 2010)

no lights or stickers... yet. I would like to put NREMT on the back window of my jeep, but i have to take my NR test still 

If I have my backpack, I have the big, cushioned CPR mask, like on a BVM, but with a 1-way, my scope, a mix of pens and sharpies, a cheap penlight, a plastic O2 wrench, and a 100ft of paracord neatly rolled with 3 D-clips.

On my keys I have a metal O2 wrench, folded up little saran wrap style CPR mask, and 1AAA mini-maglight in addition to my car keys.


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

In the back of my truck I have my safety jacket.  In my glove box 4-5 prs of gloves.  On my key chain is a disposable face mask.  I had a bumper sticker that said "You can always tell a fire fighter, you just can't tell them much" but when I had to scrap the ice off of my back window it came off...


----------



## EMT (Jan 11, 2010)

A note to start- Yes, i am a Whacker (and proud).

Here are my excuses for having a blue LED lightbar in my back window, a blue strobe and two blue LED dashlights... where i live the roads are constantly constipated by hundreds of bad drivers. Once i flick on my lights, the road parts like the red sea (thank god because respond time is 5 minutes max and i live 7 minutes away). Besides that? A EMS plate in the front and a EMS plate cover in the back. I have a EMS sticker too, i just never took it out of my glove box. 

To answer any questions before they are asked-
1. Yes, i have my NJ Permit for Blue Lights.
2. Yes, i am a Whacker.


----------



## MedicSqrl (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a sticker, used to carry a BLS bag but things started to get messy with the heat.


----------



## Sunday (Jan 11, 2010)

I live a block from our base, so.......just a pocket mask, and a pen..... sometimes. hahah


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2010)

EMS stuff I have on my car is ______.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 11, 2010)

I have NO EMS stuff on my car. Occasionally, I'll carry my BLS or my Sports Med kits (they're similar, but are stocked differently because of their different purposes), but you'd never see it. Perhaps down the road, I may put a personalized EMS plate on my car... but not right now. That plate would be personalized with my ham call sign.


----------



## 18G (Jan 12, 2010)

The only thing about putting your HAM call sign on a license plate is than anyone can enter it into the FCC database and get your name and address. 

I used to carry a well equipped med bag but not anymore since I no longer have time to volunteer. It wasnt uncommon for our station providers to respond POV direct to the scene so it was nice to have a little something to work with until the ambulance arrived. 

The only thing I have in the car is GPS and my cell.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to have a 4" Star of Life sticker on the back window driver's side. But, I recently purchased and placed a full window see-thru decal with a Star-of-Life with flames.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure if I posted on here.
All I really carry is a face mask as I'm only going to stop for life-threatening accidents. A BP cuff is of little use to me off-duty, as response times are very short. By the time I pull over and get out, a medic unit will probably be pulling up...


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 13, 2010)

EMT said:


> A note to start- Yes, i am a Whacker (and proud).
> 
> Here are my excuses for having a blue LED lightbar in my back window, a blue strobe and two blue LED dashlights... where i live the roads are constantly constipated by hundreds of bad drivers. Once i flick on my lights, the road parts like the red sea (thank god because respond time is 5 minutes max and i live 7 minutes away). Besides that? A EMS plate in the front and a EMS plate cover in the back. I have a EMS sticker too, i just never took it out of my glove box.
> 
> ...



1. your NJ permit is for a 50 CP light only, it doesn't allow you to have a lightbar in your back window.  in fact, you have to have it mounted on the outside of your car for it to be considered "legal."

2.  It's not just you.  Most of Bergen County qualifies as well 
(as a paramus born and raised person, i can attest to this)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 16, 2010)

Since I got rid of my Jeep and now have an old F150... it has my NM EMS plate and that's it.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh good lord .... how I am thanful I live where I do.

Lets see, on my car I have four tires.

In the mid 90s ambo did issue stickers with the star of life on them to prevent Officers' cars from being towed from station parking lots but they dont do that aymore.


----------



## ki4mus (Jan 16, 2010)

I have my rescue squad plates, and my officer's plate mounted under my front plate. LED grille lights, and a revolving dash light (it's old but it was my dad's when he joined at 16, and he gave in to me at 16 when I joined and will probly stay in my car long after I stop doing EMS, unless I have a kid that does this as well.

in my car, my jumpkit, SAR vest, turnout gear.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 16, 2010)

18G said:


> The only thing about putting your HAM call sign on a license plate is than *anyone can enter it into the FCC database and get your name and address. *
> 
> I used to carry a well equipped med bag but not anymore since I no longer have time to volunteer. It wasnt uncommon for our station providers to respond POV direct to the scene so it was nice to have a little something to work with until the ambulance arrived.
> 
> The only thing I have in the car is GPS and my cell.


Number one reason why I don't advertise my Call Sign... Most folks won't do much with it, but I'd make someone work for finding my address. Of course, if my car was burglarized, there's plenty of info stating where I live inside...


----------

